# intuit gopayment for tablets



## bobohood (Oct 12, 2011)

So, intuit has a special application for honeycomb tablets only. How can I get market to first "see" the application, and secondly run on my verizon rooted 7" Samsung galaxy tab running gingerbread .


----------

